

Mozilla, Microsoft drawing sabers over next JavaScript - shayan
http://www.infoworld.com/article/07/11/01/Mozilla-and-Microsoft-drawing-sabers-over-next-JavaScript_1.html
http://www.infoworld.com/article/07/11/01/Mozilla-and-Microsoft-drawing-sabers-over-next-JavaScript_1.html

======
aristus
four-oh-four -- you pasted teh link thrice.

[http://www.infoworld.com/article/07/11/01/Mozilla-and-
Micros...](http://www.infoworld.com/article/07/11/01/Mozilla-and-Microsoft-
drawing-sabers-over-next-JavaScript_1.html)

~~~
shayan
thanks

